# Conectar home theater 5.1 a tv



## Amj17 (May 6, 2020)

Buenas tardes gente!
Alguno me da una mano ? Quiero conectar un home theater audiologic a tv. Adjunto foto para que me expliquen( soy bastante noob).
Desde ya gracias


----------



## analogico (May 7, 2020)

la  unica opcion seria la salida de audifonos de la tv a la que dice 2.1 del home


----------



## Amj17 (May 7, 2020)

Para es tengo Q comprar un cable RCA a plug in no? Osea q perderia el 5.1 no? No hay ningún adaptador ni nada para q funcionen todos los parlantes?
Muchas gracias


----------



## capitanp (May 7, 2020)

esto es lo que necesitas usas la salida optica de la tele (SPDIF)












						Conversor De Audio Digital Coaxil A Analog 5.1 +cable Optico - $ 11.099
					

_________________________________________________________----------------------------------- ELECTROMEMO ------------------------------------------------------------------- Tu Lugar en Tecnología --------------------------------_________________________________________________________DESCRIPCIÓN...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 7, 2020)

Pero ningun televisor tiene salida para 5.1 !!!


----------



## DJ T3 (May 7, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pero ningun televisor tiene salida para 5.1 !!!



Directa no, que yo sepa, pero si digital.

Segun ésta pagina, y la de LG (tengo un LG 43UK6300), tiene salida hasta 5.1...

5.1 Surround Sound Passthrough On TVs

LG Help Library: [LG webOS TV] – Sound output options | LG Canada

Ojala tuviera como verificar...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 7, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Directa no, que yo sepa, pero si digital.


Pero es pass-through !!! ==> la toma de un lado y la pasa para otro.
Ningún TV recibe señal en 5.1 a menos que venga de un medio digital externo y lo que hace LG (y supongo que otros también) es reenviarla por HDMI-ARC para que la amplifique afuera un equipo como el de la consulta. Ese TV parece un SMART (ni el modelo han puesto), y si lo que pretende quien consulta es meter un pendrive o un disco externo con películas en 5.1, entonces va a necesitar el aparatejo que puso el capitán. Si no va a hacer eso y quiere escuchar un canal de música o algo similar, entonces que no se gaste por que mas que stereo no va a salir.

Mas vale que ponga el modelo o las especificaciones, por que que a veces el 5.1 (sin compresión solo sale estéreo) no puede salir por Toslink por que no le dá el ancho de banda y debe salir por HDMI-ARC; y en ese caso el aparatejo del capitán tampoco sirve. Hay que ver que deja salir y si tiene el pass-through o que es lo que hace.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 7, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pero es pass-through !!! ==> la toma de un lado y la pasa para otro.



Mi ingles es un fiasco.. algo habia entendido sobre eso. Y tambien lei sobre netflix y su 5.1 en peliculas y series, pero como dije, no tengo ninguna forma de hacer pruebas, sino les diria que si y que no. Tengo ese LG y un Samsung 32 (lo peor que pueda existir).

Como dice don "Z", marca y modelo del TV, aunque no esperen milagros, que esto de lo digital es una loteria. Por ahi anda por Toslink, por ahi HDMI ARC, por ahi poniendo una antena conectada a la nasa, que PCM, que Dolby, que DTS, etc, etc, etc. Es muy complejo y depende de miles de factores.
Asi que basicamente usar un home theatre (o como se escriba) por usar y que ande todo, es muuuy posible. Usar todos los parlantitos por separado, como dijo Confucio, "depende"


----------



## Amj17 (May 7, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pero es pass-through !!! ==> la toma de un lado y la pasa para otro.
> Ningún TV recibe señal en 5.1 a menos que venga de un medio digital externo y lo que hace LG (y supongo que otros también) es reenviarla por HDMI-ARC para que la amplifique afuera un equipo como el de la consulta. Ese TV parece un SMART (ni el modelo han puesto), y si lo que pretende quien consulta es meter un pendrive o un disco externo con películas en 5.1, entonces va a necesitar el aparatejo que puso el capitán. Si no va a hacer eso y quiere escuchar un canal de música o algo similar, entonces que no se gaste por que mas que stereo no va a salir.
> 
> Mas vale que ponga el modelo o las especificaciones, por que que a veces el 5.1 (sin compresión solo sale estéreo) no puede salir por Toslink por que no le dá el ancho de banda y debe salir por HDMI-ARC; y en ese caso el aparatejo del capitán tampoco sirve. Hay que ver que deja salir y si tiene el pass-through o que es lo que hace.


Hola! Si, es un Smart TV philips modelo : 43pfg5102/77 . Lo que pretendo  es escuchar música desde YouTube y poder aprovechar el sonido de todos los parlantes.
Gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (May 7, 2020)

Simple, ya te dijeron



analogico dijo:


> la  unica opcion seria la salida de audifonos de la tv a la que dice 2.1 del home


----------



## Amj17 (May 7, 2020)

Bueno! Gracias a todos y disculpen por la falta de info!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 7, 2020)

Amj17 dijo:


> Lo que pretendo es escuchar música desde YouTube y poder aprovechar el sonido de todos los parlantes.


Y youtube hace streaming con sonido en 5.1 ????
Por que eso de "poder usar todos los parlantes" solo funciona cuando la señal viene grabada en 5.1, pero si viene estéreo no vas a aprovechar nada.
Esto no es un acto de fé...si no hay tu equipo no lo crea (hay algunos que sí pero suenan horrible).


----------



## DJ T3 (May 7, 2020)

Mirando bien la foto del Home theater que subiste, esta mal conectado. Fijate bien que si tienes un DVD o similar conectado a la entrada 5.1, tienen que ir en un cierto orden. Los dos de abajo son los de entrada estereo (para tu TV), que como dice el Doc, algunos home theater al ponerlo en estereo, solo sacan el sonido por los "frontales" y el subwoofer, dejando los traseros y central sin funcionar. Es cuestion de probar


----------



## capitanp (May 7, 2020)

Lo que el dueño del hilo posteó su 5.1 que es solo los 6 amplificadores y le falta el decoder.
Con respecto a la fuente: algunos contenidos son 5.1 pero la mayoría son de 2 canales lo que por mas que quieras lo vas a escuchar en 2 canales, salvo que el decoder tenga alguna función para que salga en todos los parlantes (2.1 / 5.1 como tiene el decoder que sugerí).
El contenido de Netflix si está en su mayoría en 5.1, así que ahí ningún problema.

Pass-through, eso significa que toma el 5.1 con el protocolo de la fuente (DTS, Dolby...etc) y lo transmite tal cual está por la salida digital (coaxial /SPDIF). Si no elegimos pass-through nos dará la opción de fijar el protocolo, acá es donde cambia un poco algunos TV convierten los protocolos al seleccionado y otros no hacen nada directamente no se escucha)


----------



## Usuario94798 (Abr 28, 2022)

Buenas*. T*engo un Home Theater 5.1 AUDIOLOGIC que retumba mucho*.
¿H*ay alguna forma de hacer que suene menos grave? *¿E*s la configuraci*ó*n o un problema f*í*sico?


----------



## capitanp (Abr 28, 2022)

Habría que ver que significa "retumba" para vos?


----------



## Usuario94798 (Abr 28, 2022)

Retumba el subwoofer*,* vibra demasiado*.*


----------



## analogico (Abr 28, 2022)

Puede ser la configuración o un problema físico.


----------



## Alexis0159 (Abr 28, 2022)

Usuario94798 dijo:


> Buenas*. T*engo un Home Theater 5.1 AUDIOLOGIC que retumba mucho*.
> ¿H*ay alguna forma de hacer que suene menos grave? *¿E*s la configuraci*ó*n o un problema f*í*sico?


Capaz debas bajarle el nivel de graves algunos traen control de volumen y graves independientes, quizas debas subir fotos del equipo o dar más datos para que puedan ayudarte mejor a resolver el problema.
Edit: Ah por lo que veo trae un display, supongo que se puede cambiar los parámetros de ecualización tanto para el sub como para los parlantes.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 2, 2022)

Es probable que sea directamente malo el sub! . Yo probaria ajustando tornillos y eventualmente poniendo aislante dentro .No disminuye los graves pero atenua resonancias .
Hay quien usa compuestos asfalticos o membrana de techo pero puede ser muy complicado.
Otra que podes probar es cambiar la posicion en la sala . El ambiente influye MUCHO especialmente en bajas frecuencias .
Si pones un esquema de como está ubicado quizas te podamos ayudar .


----------



## Alexis0159 (May 2, 2022)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Es probable que sea directamente malo el sub! . Yo probaria ajustando tornillos y eventualmente poniendo aislante dentro .No disminuye los graves pero atenua resonancias .
> Hay quien usa compuestos asfalticos o membrana de techo pero puede ser muy complicado.
> Otra que podes probar es cambiar la posicion en la sala . El ambiente influye MUCHO especialmente en bajas frecuencias .
> Si pones un esquema de como está ubicado quizas te podamos ayudar .


Yo tengo 4 parlantes que reciclé de un home theater para usarlos con mí amplificador con TDA7377, si los pongo muy contra la pared suenan muy retumbones pero con ecualización y separándolos un poco logro corregir un poco eso, además nunca está mal ponerle un poco de goma espuma adentro para eliminar resonancias parásitas, en caso de no tener otro material absorbente.


----------

